# Sure Shot clogged



## Bope (Jun 11, 2020)

I have a Sure Shot atomizer I use for accelerator. It has been working great until I used some E-Z bond accelerator. After sitting over night it appears that the valve is clogged. The nozzle may also be clogged but I can't get it to spray even without the nozzle. I am not sure what brand accelerator I had before but it never clogged. Any ideas on what I can use to dissolve the dried accelerator? Water didn't work.


----------



## Gary Beasley (Jun 11, 2020)

It probably dissolved part of the pump mechanism.


----------



## Bope (Jun 12, 2020)

I did a little more investigation. The accelerator I had been using was Stick Fast from the spray bottle not aerosol. That is benzene based. The E-Z bond is acetone based. I will see if I can find a spray top for the bottle that is acetone resistant so I can use the E-Z bond. I will go back to the stick fast since I like the fine mist the sure shot.


----------



## Mortalis (Jun 12, 2020)

Bope said:


> I did a little more investigation. The accelerator I had been using was Stick Fast from the spray bottle not aerosol. That is benzene based. The E-Z bond is acetone based. I will see if I can find a spray top for the bottle that is acetone resistant so I can use the E-Z bond. I will go back to the stick fast since I like the fine mist the sure shot.


Good luck with that. Acetone is nasty nasty stuff. There is a reason you can only buy in glass or metal.


----------



## TonyL (Jun 12, 2020)

I own the same. Call the company. They may have a solution or replace the part. I have called them and they were very helpful.


----------



## Monty (Jun 12, 2020)

Which Sure Shot  model do you have? Been using EZ Bond accelerator in my Sure Shot for years with no problem. When was the last time you replaced the internal spray parts?


----------



## Bope (Jun 13, 2020)

I have the B000CB it is the red can. I just checked it today and it is working again. I finished a pen and will check it again tomorrow to see if it is still working. If there is a rubber seal in there that swells with acetone that may be the culprit. If I continue to have problems I will give them a call. It is good to hear someone else has had good luck with EZ Bond in these sprayers. I was not looking forward to possibly using the spritzer bottles again. They give such a poor mist.


----------



## Bope (Jun 14, 2020)

It is not working again today. I think there is a seal in there that is not compatible with acetone. I will try calling and see if they have something that is compatible.


----------



## Monty (Jun 14, 2020)

Did you get my PM?


----------



## ed4copies (Jun 14, 2020)

Hey Monty!

I have the repair kits for both the regular and the mild accelerator.  Years ago, I got them and knew which was which--that was then, by now I don't remember the specifics.  But, if you do remember, I have the parts available.


----------



## Bope (Jun 14, 2020)

Monty said:


> Did you get my PM?


I sent you a PM thank you.


----------



## Monty (Jun 15, 2020)

ed4copies said:


> Hey Monty!
> 
> I have the repair kits for both the regular and the mild accelerator.  Years ago, I got them and knew which was which--that was then, by now I don't remember the specifics.  But, if you do remember, I have the parts available.


Ed,
Don't remember which valves and o-rings (vitron, BP, or butyl) work best with the acetone based accelerator. All I know is I've only had to change mine out a few times in the past 5 or 6 years and I used what I have and they are labeled butyl. 
If the kits you have are labeled, give Milwaukee Sprayers a call and verify with them.


----------

